# If You Couldn't Have a Maltese



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, I know what is going to happen here.......everyone will probably say I wouldn't have ANYTHING but a Maltese. Since I've been owned by Frosty for so long, it is almost impossible to imagine a little furbody who isn't a Maltese. I just wondered. I know some of you have other dogs along with your Malt. Yorkies, Shih Tzus I know are out there with you. I'm trying to be open minded and at least consider a possible toy companion dog who may not be a Malt. What do you think? Once owned by a Malt, always owned my a Malt?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

If I was not so allergic, I would love to have a pug.
My husband was raised with them and loves them.
They have great personalities and are TONS of fun....









I would also consider a Shih-Tzu.....but now that I will be getting a second malt...it will be quite awhile before I consider another...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd definetly get a pekingese. My mom had one when she still lived at home and she loved him. I love their cute little smushed faces! I would definetly keep their hair short though. I think they look kinda scary with the long full hair. I also think their independant personalities would compliment the dependant personality of the maltese.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Malts are first on my list but i`ve seen a couple of yorkies that have stolen my heart. I also love shih tzu pups, for example Charmypoo`s little Waffle is a DOLL!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maltese is the only breed I have any interest in whatsoever!


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

yorkie, thats my next dog


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If I absolutely could NOT have a Maltese then I would probably look at the Papillion. I love their ears. I also like the ones with what is called "red" markings. I don't care for the black and white. They do not have an undercoat.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a yorkie. I always thought maltese was the only dog for me and boy was I apprehensive about my little Tinkerbell. But I am very glad I have her. She is so fun and completely opposite in personality to my malt, and not to mention how EASY to groom, she never mats and is so silky! However I will say, just one yorkie is enough for me. If I were to get a 3rd small dog, it would be another maltese. If you are considering a yorkie you should check out yorkietalk.com, it's a great site.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband has grown up with a yorkie, toy poodle and a bichon. He thinks that of those three, Miko is the most calmest and loving (and cutest). When we were looking for Miko, I wanted a toy poodle and my husband wanted a yorkie. We settle on a maltese since I really just wanted a white fluffy dog!! My in-laws now have another yorkie and a lhaso apso. It may be just personality differences but Miko is buy far the calmest and barks A LOT less than those 2. I definitely do think that yorkies are adorable but I love the drop ears of a maltese. At one point I thought about a shih tzu but my husband really doesn't like the flat faces







. I think it is important to at least consider other breeeds.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

1. weiner dog (dachshund)
2. cavalier king charles spaniel
3. yorkie

although the king charles may not be a "toy" dog I'd love to have one


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have no interest in any toy breed besides Maltese. If there were no maltese, I would get another bichon (tho that isn't a toy breed). Jolie has been a joy.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I was raised around poodles big and small, which the big ones are my favorite of the two. My neighbor had a dachshund before I got my little one and my husband I spoiled him with snacks. I tried everyway to get them to let me have them because he hated their small children. When I got Baby Gizmo he was so tiny and so sweet. So far the Maltese are my favorite.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I guess if I had to choose a breed other than Maltese or Yorkie, I might get a cat. I've never had a cat, so that would be a new experience for sure. But...I'm so happy to have Bella and Harley, its hard to imagine a world without them


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

next on my wish list (of course, behind another maltese) is a hungarian puli or an old english sheepdog. the boy is beside himself waiting for us to move so that he can have a bichon, but he is pretty anti-big shedding dog. grrr. lol. i guess that rules out newfies for me! boo









if i had to pick another toy breed...papillon, peke, or long coated chi. but it's not happening soon. LOL buttercup is having a bichon brother before anything else. 

ann marie and the "everyone knows the oldest child is the favorite anyway" buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have fell in love with the maltese. But I loved all three of my cockapoos. We had one who weighed 8lbs,and three in the 20lb range. We had one black dog and all the rest have been white. Something special about these little angels.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH there are so many that I love but they are not really "toy" breeds. LOL....I am with Joe I would love to have a King Charles...a man my hubby works with has one and boy is he gorgeous (the dog not the man) I also love Spinger Spaniels...

But If i were to get any toy dog I just love Poms. I had one as a teenager but my kids have asthma and it would NOT be good for them. I also like the wiener dogs...and long hair Chi's...hubby wanted a Jap. Chin so it would match the cat but I talked him into the malt instead lol


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love my Tuffy like crazy but I'm glad I went with a different kind of dog for my second. Yorkies are a fantastic breed. They are so easy going and sweet and are awesome dogs. I think that if you like Maltese personalities you'll more than likely love a Yorkie's personality. I think Pixie has the same personality as a lot of the Malts around the forum have. She's lovable, loves to play, is curious and smart as a whip, always happy and just a fun dog. She's actually been a great influence on Tuffy who used to be kind of aloof and independent but she turned him around.. he's a total sweetie pie now, very lovable and loves to cuddle. She's brought the fun loving guy out in him. I also have to echo chloeandj's statement about grooming and Yorkie Talk. Pixie is a breeze to groom.. though she does tend to stink sooner than Tuffy does. And Yorkie Talk is a great forum for Yorkie fanciers.







Oh and the best thing about Yorkies, no tear staining!!

I think if I got a 3rd dog I wouldn't be able to pick between another Malt or Yorkie so my 3rd choice would be a Papillon. I saw them recently at a dog show and they are just adorable!! I love their gorgeous ears, markings and pretty coat.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

If I couldnt get a maltese I dont know what I would get.

my fav dogs are
maltese
minpin They are NOT for everyone but I love a challenge
LG haired Chis (they are much different than short hairs)
Paps are great I know a good pap breeder if you choose paps
mini poodles. (not a toy but small)
bostons are neat

I could go on and on.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I would definitely say havanese (already have 2 so I don't know if my answer counts). I have really bad dog allergies and these are the only 2 breeds that don't send my immune system into overdrive. They are a sturdier dog, larger than a malt, they don't have a "doggy" smell like some of the other toy breeds, they have the most adorable, springy gait, and their personalities are very similiar to maltese. If I had to pick a 3rd breed...probably a chinese crested.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My heart has been stolen by Maltese and Miniature Dachshund (smooth coat and red). Although the doxies are not a "toy" breed, my old doxie weighted in at 11 lbs--I think that is still pretty small. 

I don't know if I could personally handle two Maltese at one time, so I think the mini doxie and a Maltese would be a perfect fit for me.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I would go with Shih Tzu as my second choice. But I love my Malts and they will forever be number 1 in my books.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

This is the second "toy" dog we've had, our first being a shih-poo ...his name was Joey. He was the calmest most wonderful dog. I grew up w/ a cocker spaniel..but what I would reall love to have is not a toy dog. I want a nice big dog...something that is way too big for what we can really have but I can dream right?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm...i think i would go with a yorkie, or maybe a long coated chi...but yorkie is my first (second to the malt LOL) choice.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Nov 9 2005, 11:53 PM
> *I would definitely say havanese (already have 2 so I don't know if my answer counts).  I have really bad dog allergies and these are the only 2 breeds that don't send my immune system into overdrive.  They are a sturdier dog, larger than a malt, they don't have a "doggy" smell like some of the other toy breeds, they have the most adorable, springy gait, and their personalities are very similiar to maltese.  If I had to pick a 3rd breed...probably a chinese crested.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would have to say havanese also. I have never had one but when researching I saw one a lady had in town. He was just full of personality.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I would go with a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I think they're beautiful and seem to have such a sweet disposition. My second choice would probably be a Yorkie.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Everyone in my family has allergy problems, so if we couldnt have another Maltese, I would go Poodle, just a small one though, I dont care to have a giant Poodle.


----------



## colonel (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a havanese also. They are very similar to a maltese - just bigger and sturdier (although I have learned on this site that some maltese are as big as the havs) - mine is 13 lbs and on the large end of the breed. They come in lots of colors. They don't shed or smell - I had an english bulldog and they shed ALOT - its so nice to not have to worry about fur all over you and your furniture. I could never go back to a dog that shed. They are very, very smart and follow you everywhere. They are not a dog to have if someone is not home with them (or they don't have a friend). They require the same amount of grooming as a maltese - and if they aren't white, maybe even a little less. If you don't like dogs on your furniture - they are not the dog to have because they can and will get on anything (mine can jump on bar stools and get onto the kitchen counter). They are generally very good with kids - although one of my mom's havs isn't. They are very expensive and even harder to find than maltese. My dogs are mine (not my kids) and originally, I wanted a maltese but decided at the time with two small boys, that it wouldn't be a good idea so I got a havanese. When I chose to get a second dog, though, I went with a maltese just because I wanted a smaller dog and now I have my baby Emma.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Before I was introduced to Maltese, I always wanted a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel. Of course, now I couldn't have anything but a Maltese!

I'm like that about cats, too. I have had cats all my life, but once I discovered Siamese, I can't imagine having anything else.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If I got and other dog my husband would kill me.. 
Every time I see a yorkie my heart melts, but then I think of Chesters barking and his independence and I think twice.
He is he sweetest puppy ,but he has way to much energy for me. Chester never gets tired not even after a 2 hour walk. The girl yorkies do seem a lot calmer but I guess it personality
Chester is definitely my husband’s puppy.
Every time I see a Maltese my heart melts. I’m sure I would get another if I had a chance.. I love how Chelsey is my shadow. 
Oh I saw the cutest coco puddle, 
I also love spaniels and havanese they are so sweet and clam.

Ok, ok I love all small breeds with hair.. I only like two large types of dogs. I mean that I would ever get , Labs and huskies. I think they are beautiful in nature and looks. Mind you I don’t thing we would ever get a big dog because I would not like to poop and scoop, mess that large , not to mention the large accidents and loosing my sofa


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I would definitely say a Yorkie.







Before Peechie I had a wonderful little yorkie named CeCe who was such a sweetheart. Unfortunately, she passed on after 14 1/2 yrs. I still miss her tremendously but now I have my Peechie to love who is also a sweetheart







I would love to get another Yorkie but my Peechie is a jealous joe so I know it wouldn't work out


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I would probably say yorkie...of course Tucker is Maltese/Yorkie so if I ever got another dog, I would like a full Maltese, a Yorkie or a Dachshund.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 9 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Maltese is the only breed I have any interest in whatsoever!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Ditto!!! As long as Maltese are on this planet that is what I would have.





















If there were no such thing as Maltese fur angels I would just travel and enjoy my senior years without a dog. 

That is not to say there are not other breeds that I like from AFAR. I like the Shih Tzus, Yorkies, and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels....but I would only do the work/expense of owning a dog for the love of a Maltese.









~Carole and Bella~


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Well, MALTESE are #1, but if I got another ....

first would be a cat.. or three
















then yorkies are cute but so high strung...
Papillons
Spaniel: either a cocker or a king charles (just love that adorable face and drop ears)
i think Pugs are cute but I'm not a fan of the 'dog smell'

Otherwise... just another MALT


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would have to do some research on the toy breeds and see some in person... because I just KNEW i wanted a maltese when i saw kodie's family.







I would have to say that I would need a pup that has a lot of personality like Kodie!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am really surprised at all the King Charles replys. Not sure why but am! Yorkies---never had one and have seen some pretty obnoxious ones and some sweet ones. I'm afraid for my lifestyle and age they would be too "busy". I bought a magazine ($9.99 is that still a magazine?) called "Toy Dogs" by the editors of Dog Fancy. It's a fun book with all the well known toys. They say if you want a lap dog to cuddle it's not a Yorkie. 

Allergies enter into but don't completely limit my thinking. I do love the feel of silky soft fur so even though I am getting tired of the grooming aspect I guess a long haired dog is on top of my list. A powderpuff Chinese Crested might be OK. I've researched for a couple of years the Coton de Tular. Very interesting breed, but I have a hard time going over 10 lbs. Havanese a definite possibility, as long as it was a really small one. I don't like the fuzzy look the way they show them, but trimmed they look OK and I think I would like the fact they aren't as fragile as a Malt. Both they and the Coton have wonderful personalities. Bichon, nope! They are cute when perfectly trimmed at show, pets are mostly ugly, sorry! I've had 2 poodles (minature) and don't really want another although they are the smartest of the bunch. I had a Sheltie that was a perfect smaller picture of Lassie, but he died at 8. No family member should live only 8 years!

I don't like mushed faces--they look deformed to me, so that lets out Chins, most Shih Tzus', Peeks and Pugs. Longhaired Chi's are really cute, but I don't like their attitude. Of dogs that aren't longhaired but I think are darling, the Toy Fox Terrier would be tops. They prance like little royality! Much like a Mini Pin but don't act as "terrier" like. They are better pets for older people than MinPins. The terrier group is pretty much out for me. Especially the wirehaired ones, they don't have the "feel" I like to cuddle. I love the look of the Paps, especially the tri-color. But all that shedding!

I think a Maltese is much more "childlike" than any. They are so sensitive in their understanding of us humans. That is a constant wonderment to me! Even Frosty who in his reclining years is now deaf and can't pick up on our voices anymore! They are not only the sweetest looking, but really don't seem to dogs! That, for me, is both the Pro and the Con! You know the Pro of it. The Con is that they require so much of us. It can be exausting. They are SO SENSITIVE! I have worried and fretted over Frosty for millions of tiny reasons for 14 years. He gets his feelings hurt so easily. He gets too stressed in many situations, so I've shielded him too much. His psychological complexity is amazing! He knows how to manipulate using psychology. He thinks ahead like a human. You all have experienced some of these things, so I won't go on. I'm bowled over by the way they think. The fact that in ancient history they were referred to as "the Comforter" doesn't surprise me. Hasn't yours licked tears from your face--he knew something was wrong and tried to comfort you. When you are sick he lies on your chest and puts his chin on your chest looking into your eyes so deep, saying "It's OK". When I've been home sick with the flu and lying on the couch hoping to die, Frosty would not leave me. He had to be lying ON me somewhere. Touching all the time. The same when I was recovering from surgery.








Okay, I get it :excl: :excl: Why would I even think about another breed?!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I would love love _love_ to have a hairy hairless Chinese Crested someday. Black and white furnishings, please! I think they are simply stunning and so unique looking. I also would love to have a black standard Poodle and a Yorkie someday. And, of course, more Malts, because one just isn't enough!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Frosty's Mom

They are wonderful arn't they... my first malese was like that too. She was there for me all the time when I was sick... Chelsey is the same way, she will just come and sit beside my legs . Even chester our yorkie calms down when he knows i'm sick for some reason he just knows.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@Nov 9 2005, 09:46 PM
> *yorkie, thats my next dog
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You wouldn't get another Maltese? For me it would possibly be a Shih-Tzu.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I must say that I had a Yorkie and he has been the other "dog" in my life that made me laugh every single day and totally captured my heart.







With that said however, Teddy and Sammie (my Yorkie) are completely different. Teddy is dependent on me...he likes when I snuggle with him and looks to me for everything...he would never dream of walking somewhere without Mommy guiding the way and even then keeps an eye on me at all times. Sammie would go off on his own a bit more...he did not have to be touching me at all times like Teddy. 

I also had Sammie when my daughter was small and while I was raising her....so maybe I was busy with her more than now with Teddy. 

My mother has chuwaua (sp) and I won't have a dog that I can't spell














Seriously, I think they are cute too, but they are very snappy, each and every one my mother has had and she has had about 7-8 of them over the years. 

The other "dog" I was concidering before Teddy was a miniture docsand, gidget was my dog growing up and she slept with me all through my pre-teen and teen years. I loved her dearly, but one day she decided my brother was better in bed




























and she abandonded me for him....I swear he was feeding her cause he had boy cutties at the time and no normal soul would have traded a normal girl for a cuttie boy





































With all this....I will never ever ever have another dog but a malt....I love Teddy so much it hurts sometimes. I can't imagine going for another breed.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 10 2005, 11:58 AM
> *Hope our malts don't get a "sixth sense" about this topic and get us back for it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ouch :excl:







shall I stick my head under my pillow?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is my second Maltese and I've only other had a westie in the family and other than that we grew up with mixed breed rescues







So, being not familiar with much about personality I love the shizhu (sp) and other scrunchie faces (LOVE them), but I recently started looking for Chinese Crested breeders to see where I end up







I dont know if people think they are ugly or not, but I think this is the neatest looking thing on the planet. I am into different looking things. The group below the first picture is, to me, just so NEAT!!! 

Chinese Cresteds

If I had my choice of coloring, I like the tan on tan palomino like look best though.

Palomino coloring

Of course, from what I know about personality, I love my maltese


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

yes grooming would be so easy! They have all hair ones, and these bald types. They all come in the same litters so its not like you can decide which kind you want on breeding, so they seem to be harder to find.

A friend of mine has a friend who has them, and she says they have skin problems all the time though. I havent met one in person (yet).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Nov 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Phoebe is my second Maltese and I've only other had a westie in the family and other than that we grew up with mixed breed rescues
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I really love the looks of the Chinese crested, too.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oohh those Chinese Cresteds are .... "unique" (to me, somewhat hideous, actually).... they remind me of that "Ugliest Dog Ever" which was a Chinese Crested.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

A Pappillon. But only if I couldn't have a Maltese!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Nov 10 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Oohh those Chinese Cresteds are .... "unique" (to me, somewhat hideous, actually).... they remind me of that "Ugliest Dog Ever" which was a Chinese Crested.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







That's Sammie! He is a registered Chinese Crested and has held the title for several years! I don't know how old he is, but has got to be old! He is blind also.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Nov 10 2005, 02:33 PM
> *yes grooming would be so easy!  They have all hair ones, and these bald types.  They all come in the same litters so its not like you can decide which kind you want on breeding, so they seem to be harder to find.
> 
> A friend of mine has a friend who has them, and she says they have skin problems all the time though.  I havent met one in person (yet).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118716*


[/QUOTE]

I`ve seen a couple. GORGEOUS. Really, pics don`t do them justice. BUT, they have PIMPLES  . One show breeder told me that she has to "squeeze the pimples" after each bath. They have very delicate skin as far as i know but i really love their looks, really unique in the good way at least to my eyes.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I would have to say a westie (though I'm not sure if they are non-shedding) or a minature schnauzer. The breeder I got Abbey from had the most adorable minature schnauzers! They were only 6 lbs as adults. She had a white one that was really pretty. Two of the puppies kept Abbey company after her littermate left until we could pick her up - They were soooo cute!!







But, of course that's only if I couldn't get another maltese!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 10 2005, 10:05 AM
> *I think a Maltese is much more "childlike" than any.  They are so sensitive in their understanding of us humans. That is a constant wonderment to me!  Even Frosty who in his reclining years is now deaf and can't pick up on our voices anymore! They are not only the sweetest looking, but really don't seem to dogs!  That, for me, is both the Pro and the Con!  You know the Pro of it. The Con is that they require so much of us.  It can be exausting.  They are SO SENSITIVE!  I have worried and fretted over Frosty for millions of tiny reasons for 14 years. He gets his feelings hurt so easily. He gets too stressed in many situations, so I've shielded him too much. His psychological complexity is amazing! He knows how to manipulate using psychology. He thinks ahead like a human.  You all have experienced some of these things, so I won't go on.  I'm bowled over by the way they think.  The fact that in ancient history they were referred to as "the Comforter" doesn't surprise me. Hasn't yours licked tears from your face--he knew something was wrong and tried to comfort you. When you are sick he lies on your chest and puts his chin on your chest looking into your eyes so deep, saying "It's OK".  When I've been home sick with the flu and lying on the couch hoping to die, Frosty would not leave me. He had to be lying ON me somewhere. Touching all the time. The same when I was recovering from surgery.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi Dee,
Just wanted to say I loved your post. You describe the sensity of our breed so well







.... and ....I can't help it........I hope you get another Maltese.





















If you want to be LOVED and ADORED... you sure can't go wrong with a Maltese. They LOVE you and want to be with you no matter what!







Yeah, they are needy....but I think all their attributes just beat every other breed out there.









~carole and bella~


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Lets see that is a hard one. I loved my Sheltie except for the shedding. I think maybe a Westie would be another choice. 

I can't image having any dog after having a Maltese.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 9 2005, 10:01 PM
> *I have no interest in any toy breed besides Maltese.  If there were no maltese, I would get another bichon (tho that isn't a toy breed).  Jolie has been a joy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118500*


[/QUOTE]

Could you share the similarities and differences between maltese and bichon's personalities? Thanks! Figured a person who owns both breeds would be able to give great feedback!

I have always wanted a maltese since I met a lady who was given a retired show bitch. "Ella" was 4.5 lbs with the most perfect coat and most affectionate personality. Ella taught me that maltese are not for people who work long hours so I waited until now to get one, then had to get a second one because even part time did not seem to go well on the first one.

I have always loved white pets, I have a white persian cat, a calico "rescue", and if I could not have a maltese it would have to be either a Bichon, Havanese, Mini white german spitz or white pom. However... I would definitely also consider Yorkies.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We plan on being owned by a Maltese for life







but if and only if it were not possible: or we added a new family member







a long way down the road  
Then I would like a Toy Fox Terrrier
I have been checking them out at the dog shows on T. V. and I have read up on them a bit. They are adorable and I love the way they carry themselves in the ring. They have such a cute little face


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Nov 11 2005, 03:48 AM
> *Could you share the similarities and differences between maltese and bichon's personalities?  Thanks!  Figured a person who owns both breeds would be able to give great feedback!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118832*


[/QUOTE]

I find their personalities to be very, very similar. We've had Jolie for 11 years and got her from one of the top bichon breeders in the country. She was never hyper, is very sweet and loving and friendly. She'd give the house away to the first burgular. She does sound the alarm when someone comes to the door. I can see how Bichons have been used as circus dogs in Europe because she loves to play. She never tires of chasing the ball, catching it in the air, etc. And if we don't want to play she throws her toys up and catches them herself. Jolie weighs about 12-13 pounds but is somewhat long legged for the standard. I like her shape as some bichons seem to have a wierd shape. I think this relates to breeding. The further from the breed standard, the odder shaped the dog. The main difference that I see between she and Sassy and Sadie are that they are smaller (weighing just under 5 pounds) and their hair is very different. Bichons are not for people who don't want to do some grooming. Even in puppy cut they have curlier, cottony hair that easily mats and must be attended to regularly. Their hair is not the same as a poodles, though. For people with small children they are a sturdier, heartier dog than a maltese. When my girls were younger Jolie was just perfect - still a small dog, but not so small that we had to worry about stepping on her. Frankly I like the size of the maltese and I like their hair better. As far as personality, though, I see almost no difference IN MY DOGS. If you were ever planning to get a bichon I would suggest that you do the same research that you'd do for a maltese. Try and use the best breeder that you can afford. Like the maltese there are some health issues that you must be very careful about. Bichons have become pretty popular in recent years and some really unfortunate breeding has occurred.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I can also tell you what animal(s) I would NOT get again! I will never get another dog over 12 lbs. I just like the fact that small animals are so much easier to care for. I like that the toy breeds are so dependant. I just love that Toby is with me where ever I go in the house.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Nov 10 2005, 04:58 PM
> *Oohh those Chinese Cresteds are .... "unique" (to me, somewhat hideous, actually).... they remind me of that "Ugliest Dog Ever" which was a Chinese Crested.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Next time.......Warning, Please. 
That is by far the ugliest dog I have ever seen.  
Do you know the age of it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there supposed to be a picture of a dog? All I see is this: 

[attachment=1024:attachment]

Joe, any ideas?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 04:11 PM
> *Is there supposed to be a picture of a dog?  All I see is this:
> 
> [attachment=1024:attachment]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thats just snopes way of saying dont use our bandwidth, they make it so you cant link to their pictures so all you get is mean green smiley man, now if you click on the link directly you should see it

http://graphics1.snopes.com/photos/animals...ics/uglydog.jpg


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Nov 11 2005, 03:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just snopes way of saying dont use our bandwidth, they make it so you cant link to their pictures so all you get is mean green smiley man, now if you click on the link directly you should see it

http://graphics1.snopes.com/photos/animals...ics/uglydog.jpg
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118982
[/B][/QUOTE]
Weird! I even sent hte link to a coworker and she could see it with the link I got from the picture.

I tried the link and I still see the smiley. LOL. My coworker took a screenshot for me. So I've seen it. YUCK!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I can`t see it... i am curious now!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't see it either.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is what my coworker sent me:
[attachment=1025:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD. Some dogs are so ugly they are cute. That one is so ugly its scary. GEEZ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 11 2005, 01:53 PM
> *OH MY GOD.  Some dogs are so ugly they are cute.  That one is so ugly its scary.  GEEZ...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118993*


[/QUOTE]


I'll DITTO that~


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Here is what my coworker sent me:
> [attachment=1025:attachment]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118987*


[/QUOTE]
 OMG, is it supposed to look like that?!?! It looks like it's been burned or mutilated...I feel sorry for that dog. (Also, looks pretty scarey!!)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmmm...I would want a Yorkie, long haired chihuahua, shih tzu, or bichon


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm with all the ones that says they want a King Charles. Must be the ears. But I absolutely adore them. My other choice may be a Yorkie. I really love a Maltese' hair though.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

UGHHH that dog, poor creature. Is he old? blind? what is it? Is the photo real? I just can`t believe it, chinese crested are so sweet looking...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh yes, he's very real. He is 14 yr. old registered Chinese Crested named Sammie. He has held the "Uglyest Dog" title for several years. He is blind and has almost no teeth and lots of warts and other sink problems. Crested have a lot of sink problems with pimples, etc., but he is worst than most :excl: I saw him on TV a few months ago.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 10:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


What Dee has said is absolutely correct. I recently saw him too. What Dee forgot to say is that he also has a NASTY attitude. He snarfs and growls and just makes you want to call him "ugly."

Dee, was he adopted? I know there is something behind his story.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Around the time I was researching yorkies I also researched the chinese crested, I love their look and the description of their personality. And how neat would it be to have one very hair dog and one bald one, right? However I then had a customer who has quite a few, I think like 8. She shows her's and has kept them along the way too so she had some pretty old ones. She ordered quite a few coats from me and sent me pictures of all of them in their outfits. Well let me just tell you, when they get old, they look bad. Wrinkly leathery looking skin and wiry patchy hair. These didn't look as bad as that pic, but it was close. One was even overweight, his naked rear end reminded of a pig. I decided I'd rather have another fluffy dog


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Yorkie
2. Shih tzu
3. Pekepoo (the only thing is they are over priced mutts with cute names)


----------

